# pocket watch id help age ect.



## Jeremyp (Jun 5, 2020)

hi all

please my pocket watch pictures

it is silver and has JW stamped inside, I inherited the watch and would love to know how old it is and any history.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeremyp said:


> is silver and has JW stamped inside


 I can't see the JW on the pictures you provided. Full pictures of the inside, movement and caseback would help.


----------



## Jeremyp (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi sorry for slow reply, I had trouble with my internet

JW is stamped inside the case along with 2428, 88 and a 2


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeremyp said:


> Hi sorry for slow reply, I had trouble with my internet
> 
> JW is stamped inside the case along with 2428, 88 and a 2


 Thanks. The JW in the case could tell us the case maker. Unfortunately the picture is out of focus, so I can't make out the hallmarks. We really need a sharp picture of the inside of the case - there were a lot of JW marks and recognising one from another can be difficult. Also the hallmarks - the three punched marks in the middle of the case, will tell us where it was assayed and the year.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I think that JW (James Weir from memory???) is a Glasgow makers mark, but I can't make out the assay office from the image.

As far as the movement goes...there maybe some more info under the dial. I know that if it was Weir from Glasgow they sold quite a few Adolf Schild movements.

Someone on here will take one look at that movement and know what it is straight away. @Karrusel knows his onions, you could try him.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I think that JW (James Weir from memory???) is a Glasgow makers mark, but I can't make out the assay office from the image.
> 
> As far as the movement goes...there maybe some more info under the dial. I know that if it was Weir from Glasgow they sold quite a few Adolf Schild movements.
> 
> ...


 Schild movements could be used by assemblers/retailers the length & breadth of the country.

Would have to have a clear image of the assay office to give a name for the case maker, which may not be the assembler, retailer ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeremyp (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for all your help so far

Here is a close up of the marks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

@tick-tock-tittle-tattle was correct in his assumption of it being a Glasgow hallmark.

I believe it to be an import hallmark for Glasgow 1918. Had it been Sterling_ Silver _the lion passant hallmark would have been included.

Can't really add anymore.

:thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

From https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/sponsorsmarks.php#j

This incuse JW mark, from a watch with Glasgow Assay Office import hallmarks for sterling silver and the date letter for 1917/1918 is not in recorded the extant documents of the Glasgow Assay Office, but it was almost certainly entered by James Weir. ...

James Weir had retail shops at 25 and 27 Argyle Street and 66 Buchanan Street, Glasgow. He is known to have entered many other similar marks both in cameo with fancy surrounds and incuse.

JW sponsor's marks are seen in many gold and silver watch cases with Glasgow Assay Office import hallmarks. Assuming that these are all sponsor's marks entered by James Weir, he was evidently acting as an assay agent for foreign manufacturers, principally Swiss, who did not have a British address from which to submit items to the assay office. Weir's company received packages of watch cases, stamped them with the registered sponsor's mark, sent them into the Glasgow Assay Office for assay and hallmarking and then returned them abroad.

... James Weir was a watch manufacturer, chronometer maker to the Admiralty, jeweller & silversmiths, and that they had premises in Glasgow on Argyle Street and Buchanan Street, two of the main shopping streets in Glasgow city centre.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@spinynorman thanks for adding additional info on James Weir :thumbsup:

My reference, Philip T. Priestley (the Bible) shows the registered marks as being different (symbol separator marks included) up until 1927.

The marks for James Weir *II, *registered (Glasgow) as a wristwatch case importer, with a single & no separator symbols as registered marks.

Good fun...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I know that if it was Weir from Glasgow they sold quite a few Adolf Schild movements.


 They did indeed :thumbsup: But that movement is not a A Schild calibre it looks like a Marvin (series) calibre 362 .


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Tazmo61 said:


> Marvin (series) calibre 362


 Nice one buddy! Well spotted.

I am no expert on pocket watch movements, but I knew someone would see that train bridge and name the manufacturer.

The JW mark was an educated guess as I bought a watch 4-5 years back with the JW import mark, and Glasgow rang a bell. I couldn't see the assay mark on the image provided to confirm it.

I hope that sorts out @Jeremyp's conundrum. A high percentage of the fun of owning these old watches is working out it's past.


----------

